# Humulin R Insulin and CARBS ....



## Infinitied

I understand the amount of carbs that have to be Ingested post injection / workout. My question is if I am drinking a protein shake that has 7 grams of carbs (2that are sugar) per scoop and I run 3 scoops , that's 21 grams of carbs. But is this the same as destroy or vartargo? Or do I have to get a carb free shake and use dextrose or vartargo in place of any carb in a protein shake. Did my first insulin shot yesterday 3units to see the reaction and had 21 grams of cabs from protein shake and 75grams of protein post work out and shot. I got no signs of any hypoglycemic effects. Also ate steamed chicken and brown rice 2 hours after shot.  Trying to to utilize the effects of the effects of the insulin  and not have any overspill that will go into fat storage. 
Long time user of gear , I am 35, 230 lbs 5'11 10%bf . On 800mgs of test now with the insulin. New to the insulin read up for weeks about it, I have glucose tabs and diabetic fixes on hand in case there are any problems. 

Thanks


----------



## PillarofBalance

Its not so much what you eat as it is when. Humulin R is a bit trickier than humalog which is what I use.  








You want to have a stream of carbs from hours 1-6 but that time may vary a bit for you. It will take some experimenting. The typical starting point for carbs is 10g per iu of slin.  So where I would use 15iu pre workout I would have at least 150g carbs while I train. Then 20 to 30 post and would just gorge myself with 200 to 300 grams of carbs. Often times even more. My favorite is to just eat a box of reeses puffs with skim milk 

I guess to answer your basic question - the carb is a carb (except fiber duh).  So if the shake has carbs in it then those will be used.

I also like to take whatever supplements I can get my hands on at this point too. Creatine especially.


----------



## Infinitied

Ok I hear that. I know that what you eat is what gets "shuttled in to the muscles, also if you eat fats it also gets shuttled in" so keep that in mind. I am going to up does little by little, wasn't sure were to start everyone is different. Trying to stay as lean as possible , trying to fill out little more for next month. I have dextrose on hand also. But might not be needed till I up the dose. 
Humulin R is regular so I understand the the intake and sensitivity window is a lot larger, but it will keep me eating clean for now. 
Thanks for info , keep it coming. Hopefully I can return the favor.  Also on anavar 30 mgs a day (10mgs every 8 8hrs)  American pharm as well as test so doses are exactly on.


----------



## Infinitied

Wait u do pre workout ? Why. It's a post work out thing from everything I read and hear, please explain what changes in your workouts if anything. Also what's your stats ?


----------



## coltmc4545

You can do slin pre workout or post workout. You can also do slin in the mornings. And you can do all of the above in one day. It's not limited. Slin pre workout is trickier as you burn up glycogen during workouts so you need to sip on some sort of carb drink during so you don't go hypo. 

POB's stats are: H 5' 2" Wt 360 BF 52% but don't let the stats fool you. He can bench 225 for reps and hammer curl 35's so he's a tough sumumabitch. That's why we voted him admin.


----------



## coltmc4545

10 characters


----------



## transcend2007

....I have my humalog R ready to roll.....been putting it off......good post.....thanks POF (impressive stats as reported by Colt) and Colt.

Where would you guys recommend going for complete information on this topic?


----------



## Infinitied

Keep updated on by findings.... Nice stats...loll 
Trans start, keep in touch . Upping from 3 iu to 5 today. (Units)


----------



## PillarofBalance

Infinitied said:


> Wait u do pre workout ? Why. It's a post work out thing from everything I read and hear, please explain what changes in your workouts if anything. Also what's your stats ?



You don't know what a pump is until you have used it preworkout. Give it a try but keep some glucose tabs and cans of soda on hand. Going hypo in the gym sucks.

I am 5'11 weight not precisely sure right now but fluctuate between 265 to 270 most days. I compete in powerlifting. The only use I have for slin is if my weight is low for the weight class I can put on 20 pounds in a couple weeks.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Infinitied said:


> Ok I hear that. I know that what you eat is what gets "shuttled in to the muscles, also if you eat fats it also gets shuttled in" so keep that in mind. I am going to up does little by little, wasn't sure were to start everyone is different. Trying to stay as lean as possible , trying to fill out little more for next month. I have dextrose on hand also. But might not be needed till I up the dose.
> Humulin R is regular so I understand the the intake and sensitivity window is a lot larger, but it will keep me eating clean for now.
> Thanks for info , keep it coming. Hopefully I can return the favor.  Also on anavar 30 mgs a day (10mgs every 8 8hrs)  American pharm as well as test so doses are exactly on.



Dextrose is good mixed with a protein powder. I like to use orange ghey2raid mixed with protein powder and then sip the rest of the ghaytworade the remainder of my training. Plenty of sugar in those.

You need to just start at 10g carb per iu and work your way back. If you go over what you need you will know pretty quickly as you suddenly pack on subq water and look all soft and lame.

You're on the right track building up from 3 or 5 iu slowly


----------



## TriniJuice

Is their a benefit to take a shorter acting insulin vs long one for weight lifting?


----------



## gymrat827

TriniJuice said:


> Is their a benefit to take a shorter acting insulin vs long one for weight lifting?



i like short, if you have the long acting stuff you really need to avoid fats all day or for a long long period of time (6hr)

I use 5-15iu of fast acting, 

10min later-

35g dextrose, 10g creatine, 10g glutamine, 10g bcaa

10min later

20g dextrose, 60g whey

than eat a low low fat meal.

45min later

7-8g dextrose, 15g whey


----------



## Infinitied

Great thanks for the info, did 4.5 units, whey shake that has 7 grams of carbs per scoop. I used 3 scoops and 4.5 units of insulin and a glucose tab(4mg) to offset the difference in insulin. No sides , felt nothing from the normal.   Last night I woke up in the middle of the night to use bathroom and i could of swore I was pumped..? I could of just been dreaming. 
So drank the shake 10 mins after shot, and almost 2hours later ate brown rice lean steak.  No weird feeling from insulin. 
I don't want to just gain shit weight, I need to stay lean at least for the next few weeks. Then after that I can play around and see what works best. Guys please I am listening to all info you thanks 
Weight is 224 currently and very vascular as normal.

I am not adding any dextrose, don't feel the need, shake has low carbs it's an synta 6 Bsn isopure whey, but seems to be enough cabs to support this. Sound right??


----------



## Kazmir

I am a big fan of Humilin R (novorapid to be exact) and am using it at 20iu post workout.  I like slin for the muscle fullness, the feeling of being pumped all day long.. 
This is my protocol and it works for me. 

1. 20 iu post workout 
2. Immediately after I ingest my post injection shake (50g protein, 5g creatine, 80g carbs, 5g glutamine)
3. 45 mins after insulin injection I have a bcaa drink
4. 1.5 hours after injection I have a full meal - usually 10oz chicken breast, 10oz sweet potato, 1 cup of greens 
5. I then have 2 more meals within the next 3 to 3.5 hours which contain 40g protein, 30g carbs each
6. Between every meal I have a BCAA drink as well
7. From this point I just follow my regular meals for the rest of the day 

Again this is my protocol and works great for me, tailored by me through trial and error.  
Slin is something to take very seriously and unless you are dedicated to proper diet then stay away, but once you have a handle on it its an amazing tool in our arsenal of compounds.  
The synergy between AAS, Slin, GH and T4 is like rocket fuel.


----------

